# Found- 2 person ducky on the milk run.



## rowdy

Call to identify.719-395-8851


----------



## lmyers

I'm sure someone is missing that. You should give the AHRA a quick call to see if someone reported it missing/lost....



AHRA said:


> Just wanted to let everyone know to check with the Park Office (719)539-7289 in Salida if they lose gear on the Arkansas. We aquire a far amount of equipment each year with out contact info on it.
> 
> Andrew
> River Ranger
> Colorado State Parks


----------

